# new billing/coding business



## mrosales2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

A friend and fellow coder and i just started our own billing/coding/collections business and am looking for any advise or opinions of software recomendations or .....anything...?!?! Marketing advice? rate you charge physicians or practices at???! help!!


----------



## MELISSAPAWLEY (Sep 27, 2012)

I have no info for you.... But I would like to know the same thing. Would any one know which EMR system is good but not so expensive?


----------



## pamratkosky (Sep 30, 2012)

Look into Office Ally


----------



## inslady (Sep 30, 2012)

I have been using Spring Charts by Spring Medical. They are certified. Relatively cheap for EMR. They are located in Houston,TX.


----------



## inslady (Sep 30, 2012)

mrosales2012 said:


> A friend and fellow coder and i just started our own billing/coding/collections business and am looking for any advise or opinions of software recomendations or .....anything...?!?! Marketing advice? rate you charge physicians or practices at???! help!!



Call some local companies and inquire on their cost/contracts and requirements. You need a good billing software that can substain several providers to keep everything separate. Especially if you are posting their payments/collections. A great report tool is crucial for you to keep everything separate. I wish you blessing on your venture. Just really do your homework and set yourself up with protocol you can meet. Dont offer more than you can keep control of at the beginning, even though you are starting your business. This will sink you and start bad relations. Start slow and provide your strongest knowledge first, then once this is mastered, you can add more benefits to them.


----------



## bjmontana (Sep 30, 2012)

I would strongly suggest you NOT use Office Ally!  The old saying " you get wht you pay for" definately holds true with this software. It might be inexpensive in upfront cost but it will cost you money in lack of reports and having to manually construct data that isn't totaled in the few reports that you actually get.  Posting payments is a nightmare and you have to MANUALLY 'tell' the system to produce a patient statement for EVERY SINGLE charge that you enter in or it will not send out a statement.  Reports are horrible and unreliable.  I would stay away unless you are looking for a headache-----

I have had good success with Medisoft.  I found it to be fairly  user frienfly but you don't want to go cheap version with them either.  I would be sure to get the version with all the reports.  LOTS of reports to choose from.

I would probably stay away from Nedical Manager as well.  They tend to be fairly pricey and not real user friendly.  Wasn't impressed with their reports either.

Whoever you end up with- I would strongly suggest that you ask for samples of the various reports that can be run and how difficult/easy is it to custom make reports?  Some companies will be glad to customize a report for you but they will also charge to do it.  I believe that it's better to think you have 'too many reports and will never use them all' versus thinking that you will only need a few reports and then having your clients ask for data that you have no report for.

Good luck-


----------



## Licorice5 (Oct 6, 2012)

We use Spring Charts for EMR but I don't think it would work for billing. Maybe there are other applications that go along with it but the way it is setup in our office we don't have anyway to bill from Spring Charts.


----------



## skincer (Oct 13, 2012)

Healthfusion is a great Practice Management system!! Very cost effective and user friendly. I have used several systems and found this one to be the best thus far. They are cloud based and compatible for MAC and Windows.

I am not impressed with Kareo's capabilities. I agree that reporting is critical to your business, so make sure the system you select produces quality reports that are already available and not have to incur additional costs to create custom reports. 

Remember, bad data in results in bad output so make sure you have a clear understanding of your software!!


----------



## Texascoder64 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have often thought of pursuing my own billing service.  I am employed with a group practice with EMR& PM all in one system, and have recently taken on another outside practice doing their billiing, but I log into their web-based PM software and bill directly out of their system.  

The practice I am employed by previously entertained the idea of "outsourcing" their billing to another company, but the deal breaker was the Drs only wanted their A/R and EMR on their existing PM software, NOT to have the accounts on the billing companies own software.  

As I look into pursuing more practices to bill for - wouldn't just "remoting" in the practice' existing system be sufficient if that is what the client/physician wants to do? Without the start up expense of me purchasing a program that is separate?


----------



## cbuckhaulter (Oct 16, 2012)

I do not recommend HealthFusion with their current program.  Maybe as they grow and improve they will be a viable option, but they currently do not offer a streamlined, effective software for billers.  

Nuesoft Technologies has the most comprehensive software for billers that is the easiest to use and offers the best pricing for PM and EMR.


----------



## internalmed12 (Oct 17, 2012)

*NueMD*

NueMD is a great software for at home billing.  Love the check box because it lets you know if paatient is still active with the policy before you bill. Erin is so grat in helping you out /


----------



## ruthie72 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kareo!


----------

